# Sanyo plasma tv DP50747 problems



## snipermatt59 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi, I am new to the forum and saw another thread similar to this one on here but with different circumstances so I figured I would give it a shot on here.

Well I recently made it back from vacation and I went to turn on my tv and it is very dark. You can see very little on it. The sound works perfectly good. I read that these Sanyo plasma tv's have problems with their y sustain boards. So my question is what do you guys think is wrong with it and what do I need to buy to fix it?


----------



## snipermatt59 (Aug 25, 2012)

I checked the fuses and all the caps look like they are fine


----------

